

Xsyon, the unique apocalyptic sandbox MMORPG featuring a dynamic world - dEnigma
http://www.xsyon.com/content.php

======
dEnigma
If anyone sees this: Don't be fooled by the outdated graphics, this is
actually a pretty good game, the crafting system is just insanely deep and the
whole concept is implemented really well.

